# Baking substrate?



## fttwinmomma (May 4, 2013)

I know there are other ways to dry out and whatnot but I'm kinda in a pinch on time. And its cold and rainy here in the Midwest so no sun to set it out on. So just wondering what temp and how long can eco earth be baked at?


----------



## fttwinmomma (May 5, 2013)

Anyone? Please??


----------



## SentinelPokie (May 6, 2013)

Bake it at around 250-280 degrees F.  Bake it for an hour (or shorter/longer depending on how moist the substrate is), and use a spoon, spatula, etc. to mix around the eco earth every 10 minutes or so, until you think the substrate is dry enough.  Good Luck~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fttwinmomma (May 6, 2013)

'ppreciate ya!


----------



## SentinelPokie (May 6, 2013)

No prob~


----------

